# FE Afternoon Electrical



## trchambe0082 (Jan 20, 2010)

How does the supplied reference work with the discipline specific afternoon portion of the exam? I'm taking electrical... will I be given an electrical reference book, or are all the required equations in the morning supplied reference book?


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jan 20, 2010)

trchambe0082 said:


> How does the supplied reference work with the discipline specific afternoon portion of the exam? I'm taking electrical... will I be given an electrical reference book, or are all the required equations in the morning supplied reference book?


You're reference book contains both portions. Go to the NCEES website and download the free copy. It is exactly what will be given to on the exam day. Get real familiar with it.


----------



## SparksFlyingPE (Jan 20, 2010)

lusone:

Yes, definitely download it or better yet buy a copy (13 bucks or so?), do it TODAY and USE IT RELIGIOUSLY during your studying. Don't tab any of the pages, write in it or use any of your own formulas. The goal is that when they hand you that book at the actual exam, you know it inside and out, and it looks exactly like the one you've been studying with all along.

Also, get your approved calculator now and use it consistently during studying.

These two things helped me pass on the first try, and greatly reduced the stress of taking the exam because i was super-familiar with the reference book + calculator.


----------



## Jiggalolo (Jan 21, 2010)

I believe they have a good representation of the info you need to know. You should not rely on it much though if you are taking the FE exam as I think time is a factor. A better approach to passing the FE is to take both general morning and general afternoon. There are always a lot of basic electrical questions that you should be able to handle without the book in the afternoon. Good luck.


----------

